# Reconstruction du bureau



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2000)

J'ai entendu parler du fait de "reconstruire le bureau" ... ça sert a quoi?

Merci

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## szamcha (4 Mai 2000)

surtout à mettre à jour les icônes pour qu'ils s'affichent correctement. De plus il doit mettre à jour les infos concernant les fichiers divers et variés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2000)

eheh merci ...

j'oubliais ... On fais comment?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Lonesome Boy (5 Mai 2000)

Il suffit de maintenir les touches pomme et option (alt) au démarrage. Y'a plus casse-coup aussi: tu force le Finder à quitter et tu maintiens ces même touches. Les plantages sont fréquents, surtout si on a lancé plein d'applications auparavant. Attention, pour que le Finder se relance, il ne faut pas qu'il y ai d'autres applications lancées.


----------



## szamcha (5 Mai 2000)

ouaip. Je précise aussi que tous les raccourcis claviers se trouvent dans l'aide de macOS qui regorgent de beaucoup d'autres potentialités également...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Fogi (5 Mai 2000)

Il existe un utlitaire portant le doux nom potique de Trash Desktop qui permet de dtruire carrment tous les fichiers bureau en les jetant  la ...corbeille, ce qui permet de recrer ces fichiers au dmarrage et pas seulement de les reconstruire ... Pour un bureau tout neuf.
Je l'utilise de temps en temps sur Os 8,6 sans problme.


----------



## Lonesome Boy (6 Mai 2000)

Ca détruit pas les commentaires quand on efface les fichiers "Desktop DB" et "Desktop DF" (c'est ce que fait ton shareware, j'imagine)?


----------



## Fogi (6 Mai 2000)

a dtruit tout en effet.
Trash Desktop est un freeware, donc gratos, en franais sur bluedays software.
Reconstruire le bureau sans redmarrer, pour ceux qui aiment prendre des risques avec leurs fichiers...(a marche pas sur le disque de dmarrage) :
1 - Selectionner le volume
2 - demander initialiser le disque
3 - NE PAS CLIQUER SUR EFFACER
4 - Enfoncer les touches alt + pomme avant de cliquer sur ANNULER.
5 - Il apparait la fentre voulez vous reconstruire ..etc.
6 - valider
Selon la version du systme les commentaires de lire les infos sont conserves ou pas.

Sans filet, y'en connais qui aiment.


----------



## JackSim (6 Mai 2000)

Précisions : Trash*Desktop est un freeware suisse de Opus Software http://www.plugin.ch/opus/F_Freeware.html 

Tiré de la description officielle :
"Les fichiers invisibles "Desktop DB", "Desktop DF" et "Desktop" sont rendus visibles et mis automatiquement dans la Corbeille. Pour reconstruire le Bureau de nimporte quel disque, glissez-le sur lapplication Trash*Desktop puis redémarrez votre Macintosh. (...) Attention : Les commentaires associés aux fichiers et aux dossiers sont définitivement perdus lorsque vous reconstruisez le Bureau avec Trash*Desktop.



------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------

